# Has bean



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Morning all. I've been using solely Rave since I got into coffee a couple of years ago. Whilst I love their coffee, I can't help but feel like I need to try some others.

Ive recently bought a chemex and am starting to get used to that, and just purchased a kalita wave which I'm waiting for delivery of. For my next order of beans for when I'm home I'm thinking of getting some from has bean.

I like the look of their 5 bag starter filter pack, can anyone recommend me something from them which I may like to try either in the chemex or the kalita, also have aeropress etc. It's just that starting with a new roaster is like starting all over again


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy bags that sound interesting to you and you like the tasting notes of.

Do experiment with lots of different roasters though, there's far more to life than just the few that are favoured on here.

I've said it before but a trip to Kofra is well worth it, they often have 2 or 3 different roasters beans on the shelves and make phenomenal filter coffee. There's also Strangers and LRR selling beans if you are this way.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I haven't tried the filter starter pack, but the espresso starter pack was excellent value for money. I think you can do a lot worse than give it a go in order to check out a decent variety of beans (even if they're from the same roaster).

Now I'm on my last bag from the espresso pack I'm thinking of checking out Rave for both their filter and their espresso starter packs.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just ordered from them. £70 worth of coffee and brewing equipment. To say that I'm irritated to have had to pay £7 for first class delivery is an understatement!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

James811 said:


> Just ordered from them. £70 worth of coffee and brewing equipment. To say that I'm irritated to have had to pay £7 for first class delivery is an understatement!


Why so?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

James811 said:


> Just ordered from them. £70 worth of coffee and brewing equipment. To say that I'm irritated to have had to pay £7 for first class delivery is an understatement!


Hmm that seems pretty reasonable for the weight (assuming fairly heavy given what you've spent)


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I just think that when spending so much free shipping is pretty standard that's all. Can't wait to try the coffee though


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

James811 said:


> I just think that when spending so much free shipping is pretty standard that's all. Can't wait to try the coffee though


There's no such thing as free shipping. It's either added on to the sale price or separately, but either way, you're paying.

If you ever have any problems with a Has Bean order, the service you'll get will make you a customer for life.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Yea, not really annoyed to be fair. Just had a long day at work and it frustrated me more than it should have done haha


----------

